# Mystery Plant - What is this?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Anybody know what this plant is? The leaves have a soft fuz. We live in Alaska in the southcentral region, probably zone 3-4. Could it be plantain?
















Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Common Mullen. Cool plant with many uses. Later on in it's second year it will grow a large yellow flower head on a tall spike and produce tons of seeds that finches and woodpeckers love.

Leaves make good toilet paper for obvious reasons and it is smoked for lung ailments.

I had a friend that once fertilized and babied a plant in his garden and has a picture of himself standing next to a 12' high monster.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

I disagree, Mullein invariably has a basal rosette of leaves which this lacks.

I don't know what this is though....any idea what the flower looks like?


----------



## caballoviejo (Sep 6, 2004)

Wildcrofthollow said:


> I disagree, Mullein invariably has a basal rosette of leaves which this lacks.
> 
> I don't know what this is though....any idea what the flower looks like?


I agree that it isn't common mullein. Wait till it flowers and send another photo..


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I've never heard of mullen growing in Alaska, but until last year, I didn't know we had goldenrod here, either. One of the plants looks like it may be forming a purple flower, but it may not be forming a bud yet, as some of the younger leaves have a purplish cast at the base. I'll try to protect some of them from our goats so I can take a picture of them when they flower.

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

I still think it's mullen. The plants are shaded by the dead tree stump and are reaching for light which may explain the underdevelopment of basal leaves.

I've seen Mullen all over Alaska, it likes to grow in the open, especially in disturbed ground and tends towards drier environments.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Every plant I've found is growing at the base of a stump. We are in a very heavily wooded area, but we are finally getting our land opened up nicely so we'll get much more sun on the garden. I've been reading a little more today, and I'm beginning to think it really is mullein. I've read that it's excellent for coughs, so it will be nice to make some up into a cough syrup (or at least dry some for later use) to have on hand. I'm still going to protect some so I can see what the flowers look like before the goats get it.

Jenny


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, for sure it's not plantain. I've got LOTS of that growing around here. 

Funny... It looks like mullein to me too.

http://www.minohonosaru.com/mullin/mullen1.jpg


Pony!


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

It's not likely to put out a seed head this year because I think it has to be two years old before it does and yours is obviously in it's first year. Just look around and I'll bet you find dried versions of the photo Pony linked to, although mature plants actually usually have longer seed heads.


----------



## CHICKIECHICKIE (Mar 16, 2006)

No, its not mullen. Kinda looks like lambs ear.. but not really. we take the yellow flower from the center of the mullen and steep it in olive oil for 2 months. Strain and you have a good earache remedy.


Chickie


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Doesn't look like the mullein we have here.It sort of looks like the leaves on my rudbeckia??sp??


----------



## zealot (Feb 6, 2006)

Two different plants. The one on the right is mullein; trhe one on the left I don't know but it grows here too, in the wintertime.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

zealot said:


> Two different plants. The one on the right is mullein; trhe one on the left I don't know but it grows here too, in the wintertime.


They both came off the same plant. They bloomed last week they're Bluebells. We should have known they're common in this Part of Alaska. Kind of embarrassing.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Could you post a picure of one in bloom for me? It'd be even better if you could post a new picture of the same plant!


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Sure, I'll try to get some while they're still in bloom.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, it's now in bloom and we know what it is. Chiming Bells! (Mertensia paniculata). Some folks call them blue bells. Can't believe I didn't recognize it as a young plant. It's such a common thing. We have them all over the place, but this is the first year the've spread to our immediate yard so I guess I never paid any attention to it before. No pictures yet, but most of you probably know what they are. If not, I'll get a picture and post one.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry, didn't realize DH already posted the discovery.


----------

